# Lindernia rotundifolia "Variegatus"



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This is a beautiful plant becoming popular in our market recently.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Biker,

You're an 'all night aquarist'! It's 3:00am in Taipei.... I have in the past visited Taipei many times. I was wondering how many aquarium shops there are in the city. Are the best shops in Taipei? or Taichung? or...? I am toying with the idea of a visit in January coming.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

I think I will be a perfect guide if you want to visit aquarium shops in Taipei. Certainly Taipei is the largest market of aquariums in Taiwan.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

In that case, I will email you before I come. If there is anything you need from the USA I am happy to oblige too.

Andrew


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Andrew....there is a new US law that states that you cannot go to Taipei unless you come back with your suitcases filled with new plants for us US folks


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I felt guilty about going off topic, but as long as the moderator is there too...

I remember coming back from China sometime back and US customs got the plane to land in Anchorage and had all the Chinese passsengers undo their baggage and remove all the 'agricultural' products: dried fish, dried mushrooms, and more. Can you imagine in this day and age being caught with a suitcase full of aquatic plants. Perhaps, as long as they are for research and they have no soil on their roots I might be OK.... But I would certainly find it hard not to try. I just cannot think of which suitcase would be right for an ADA tank though.

And of course I would remember my friends if I did come back with any likely plants. Biker has certainly wet my appetite for travel.

Andrew


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

One intresting aspect of this plant is that it grows well emersed and retains its varigation emersed. That is, until the plant flowers and produces seed. Plants sprouting from seeds seem to revert to the all green form. In order to preserve this plant's varigation it must be propagated from cuttings.
___
Jeff


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

So the varigation is from a virus?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I have had this plant for 1/2 year now. The leaves will shrink if theres not enough NO3 in the water column.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, it is not difficult to keep if you can make a tank of very soft water. Indeed the containing of No3 in my tank is very low because I use a large amount of species of lemna on the surface to absorb the nitrate in the water.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I grew this plant for about a year or so. Altough it took a few weeks
to start growing, once it settled down, grew at a decent pace.


----------

